# Snow, Snow, Wonderful Snow!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NOT!! 










The Gate to the horse pasture...good thing I have snow shoes since I can't open the gate. 



















And my Poor truck and trailer. My Jeep is luckily unburied, but it won't go anywhere with the 5 foot drifts in the driveway.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha ya we got that snow too! the worst part i think is the cold and snowdrifts, i had to use the back door to my house yesturday because there was a HUGE snowdrift blocking the door!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! I'm sorry Tiff! We're getting snow, butttt, it's only like an inch so far.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That is nasty brutal. We don't have drifts like that! :?

Call me, I did text you too, when you are out and are done dealing with everything. Liam's phone or I have the chat open.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh Tiffany! I have 2 videos I took from yesterday while I was driving during the storm. I'll load them up and post them on here when I get home. They are perfect for the thread :twisted:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

It just started snowing here in NJ a few hours ago...but nothing like what you're getting!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Argh...I hate snow. I want to move somewhere tropical! 

Jack and Dai, that's pretty snow. I like snow like that!  

Kelly I can't wait to see the vids, it's freaking miserable eh?! Gotta love Alberta!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like our backyard two years ago, but now...

gimme some!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just got home! I was stuck at Rich's for the night (drat! haha) and it took me 3 tries to get out of the driveway this morning. Getting home was slow going, but I made it! Thank God for 4x4s!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh Tiffany! *I have 2 videos I took from yesterday while I was driving during the storm.* I'll load them up and post them on here when I get home. They are perfect for the thread :twisted:


:shock::shock::shock::shock: I can barely dial a phone at a stop light in good weather!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock: I can barely dial a phone at a stop light in good weather!


 
Bahahaha, I have a dash mount in my truck  So I start it up and it does the rest.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Bahahaha, I have a dash mount in my truck  So I start it up and it does the rest.


*whew!* Had me worried there for a min girl!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Jack and Dai, that's pretty snow. I like snow like that!


It is the big soft fluffy kind, and still coming down so maybe it will look a bit like your place tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Evil snow!!
I miss spring and summer


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy Cow! I've never seen that much snow in my life. :shock:

It snowed in my location today but maybe a little over an inch. Wow, I can't get over how much snow that is.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL me either! I hate it!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i hate snow!!! i wish it would go away.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Videos from our storm in my truck*

Here's My2gelding's Dash cam :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those vids are nuts. I wouldn't want to drive in that!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Our street*

They haven't cleaned any of the street in any of the communities so we spent most of our morning helping "unstuck" all the neighbor vehicles.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is exactly why I moved from NY and PA! I hate snow. We've been down south for just 9 years now and, except for the freak snow "storm" last winter that gave us 4", we had a total accumulation of 2" total for the 8 years prior. The 4" we got crippled the town for days. We don't have plows or any way to dispose of snow.

In fact, they close schools if there is even a prediction of snow. Oh, and your attendance is required at the Bi-Lo grocery store to stock up on toilet paper, milk, and beer - next stop is the video store for games and movies (hopefully you have a generator in case the power goes out. The generator is for the TV set, not the refrigerator). It's like they expect to be snowed in for weeks.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah it's not that bad :lol: makes you appreciate the summer days more :lol: Nothing beats good ol' family times inside the house when you are snowed in


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Nothing beats good ol' family times inside the house when you are snowed in


Exactly! I hate snow.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Snow ???? what snow.

My neighbour has told us that 30 years ago we would have had snow from December until March - would have had at least 2' by now.

My horses are out in their paddock with no rugs on - my grass is growing ( actually better than it was in June ) and the snapdragons are still in flower. Yesterday I was outside in a T shirt cutting up wood for the fire ( getting a bit cold at night ) .

bizzaro weather to say the least ( but I'm not complaining ) .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are always welcome at me place between mid November to the end of April :wink: JDI, Fehr and I will always have lots of snow to pass around. I may even let you shovel my sidewalk :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You could shovel it, load it and then ship it here. I love snow but like I said earlier, we haven't had our yet.

Two years ago we got a little snowstorm and got around 40-60cm during one night. Normally it's few ten centimeters during winters.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a freak snow storm last year where we got 10 inches!!!other than that we normally only get about an inch or two in a sitting, and that is enough to cancel school. It only snowed about an inch and our school buses got stuck trying to go down the bluffs to get people to their houses down by the river.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Here's My2gelding's Dash cam :wink:
> 
> YouTube - IMG_0497.MOV
> 
> ...


That would be what it looks like in Colorado Springs, CO right now... :lol: Snowed in at my fiances house.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, get your scarves out!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Man, get your scarves out!


Yeah no kidding. :shock: I haven't been outside since yesterday afternoon, and I'm NOT looking forward to the not-so-pleasant surprise of very cold!!! It's been this way for about a week now off and on...
oh, and here's a pic of what it's like out by my house, although I'm currently on the other side of town.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i HATE snow ! winter sucks


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh absolutly I wouldn't mind sharing this snow at all!  Not one bit!

I still have a crap load of shoveling to do.  My truck is still buried and the gate to the horses. I did manage to get to their waterer.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Ugh! I hate snow! On Friday we went to Calgary and the highway was so terribly icy and literally almost no visability! We had to go between 40 -60 km. most of the way!! We watched cars fly into the ditch, counted over 20 cars in the ditch and barely made the turn to Calgary before the highway was shut down for hours because of all the accidents. If we had been on the highway a few more minutes we would have been stuck! We came back yesterday and it was much better weather. But at home we had about 10 feet of snow - well maybe that is a little bit of an exaggeration! Really though - it is so deep. I'm already tired of winter!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Equus_girl said:


> Ugh! I hate snow! On Friday we went to Calgary and the highway was so terribly icy and literally almost no visability! We had to go between 40 -60 km. most of the way!! We watched cars fly into the ditch, counted over 20 cars in the ditch and barely made the turn to Calgary before the highway was shut down for hours because of all the accidents. If we had been on the highway a few more minutes we would have been stuck! We came back yesterday and it was much better weather. But at home we had about 10 feet of snow - well maybe that is a little bit of an exaggeration! Really though - it is so deep. I'm already tired of winter!


Glad you made it ok. I was at home when the storm hit and managed to not make it to work that day (YAY day off!). I know they closed HWY 2 south of Calgary which prevented me leaving town. 

My brother hit the ditch as well on his way home from work(before the storm hit), and I can only imagine of all the cars still left in the ditch. Glad you made it ok tho.

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow. We only have an inch here. But are expecting around 10 inches on Wednesday. I don't like cold weather at all!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Tis 4 degrees outside yet only 2-3 inches of snow have fallen. :shock: What is wrong with this picture???


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Blue 10 inches of snow in one day is a TON of freaking snow! I'd faint!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

We've about a foot and a half accumulate last night and today here!! And of course wayyyy more in the mountains. It's so purty. ;-;


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think we should all get together, buy a horse property somewhere in the carribeans and move there during the winter months :wink:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What M2G said!

We got about 4 inches this past Saturday and it's still hanging around. And more to come tonight. Ugh!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, and here I am griping about 16 degree wind chill and ice pellets scattered on the ground. Brrrs, ya'll can keep it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Snowed in at my fiances house.


How hard would it really have to snow to do that?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> How hard would it really have to snow to do that?


It was more of the fact that the roads in his neighborhood were way too snowpacked and icy, and impossible to get through without a 4wd truck, as the streets are really narrow, and if you even start to slide, you'd have run into a car parked along the street(it's one of those neighborhoods with practically 1 lane roads and houses smashed next to eachother). My dad ended up picking me up in his Avalanche, so I'm home now. =) The main roads weren't that bad really, however, today it's a different story, not much snow, but enough to create dangerous roads. Just waiting for the winds to pick up to 40-50mph as predicted for the rest of today, creating white out and blizzard conditions.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

M2G GREAT IDEA! I'm in, 100%


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm curious, how cold is it where everyone is right now?
Here it's -8 F without counting the 50mph winds, with the wind it feels like -24 F. :shock: Haven't felt this cold since '98.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, not quite that cold here. +12 F with a wind chill of -4 (winds about 20 mph). This is the longest stretch of consecutive cold days we have had here in years. I'm gonna have to get me some chaps for riding this winter. :?

Here is the forcast for tomorrow.

_Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 20s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph shifting to the north around 5 mph in the afternoon. Lowest wind chill readings 6 below to 16 below zero in the morning._


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you snow for getting school canceled...you can stop now !


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> thank you snow for getting school canceled...you can stop now !


Ahaha, I know that feeling. :lol: Although I'm no longer in school, monday was a 2 hour delay, then today was a snow day, and tomorrow is already declared a 2 hour delay, and if the cold keeps up more than likely will become another snow day. My dad works for a local school district so I get the inside story. :lol: But what is horrible right now is that one of the districts(the one most my friends go to) has already used up its 4 built in snow days and is now going to have to go longer at the end of the year, due to the fact that today was an uncounted for snow day. >.< I feel sorry for the seniors.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, -8 windchill right now.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

smrobs said:


> WooHoo, -8 windchill right now.


Ouch!! :-( Sounds like we switched weather today. It's 14 here for the moment.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I'm curious, how cold is it where everyone is right now?
> Here it's -8 F without counting the 50mph winds, with the wind it feels like -24 F. :shock: Haven't felt this cold since '98.


Weather Forecast: Calgary, Alberta - The Weather Network


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay! It's finally snowing here!

On the other hand, they forecasted that it can be around -15*C in the next week.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't mind the snow, but the cold, biting wind gets me. You can't do anything productive in it. Plow the driveway? Pfft. Why? It'll just drift in again before you're finished the road to the barn. But, if you don't, it'll crust and you'll never get through it. 

Once the snow is all parked in it's place, it's so clean and bright. Winter without snow would be truly dismal. And COLD! I remember a few years ago we had hardly any snow and the house was so much colder without drifts and banks up against it. Even two feet against the walls makes a huge difference.

Edited to add current temp: -10C / 13F. Same all day, but feels like it'll drop to at least -15C tonight.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Thankfully it all went north of us. (this time) We just had the 50mph bitter cold wind gusts. With hyperthermia warnings. The sad part is, it's only just beginning!! UGH!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the snow trapped my car on the street =[ a snow plow came a dumped more on it, you cant really see the car at all, just looks like a pile of snow !


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Snow Scrooges! Lol, just kidding. I wish we could get snow here. Those first pic are soooooooooooo snowy! wow! Do you mind me asking how tall your corral fence is? So far its been freezing here( 14 degrees F), with frost everywhere, but this is only in where my dad lives. Its been a balmy 28 everywhere else! I bet I could go out and get a tan! Ah........tan.......summer.......warmth.......... but I love the cold, too! It just started raining here, so it's not as cold. We are supposed to get a bit of snow soon,though just on out mountains.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the gate is around 5 feet or just under. That isn't the deepest drift we got, they were much deeper in the driveway. One of the drifts there was well over 6 feet. 

As for current temp it's -36C here, yesterday it was -44C (-47F)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> As for current temp it's -36C here, yesterday it was -44C (-47F)


I almost cried because of sympathy when I read that. It's something around -17 *C (a bit over 1*F) here and I already feel I'll freeze.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

We have soooo much snow!
At least 18"! (We got our first snowfall last wednesday)
And then yesterday, it rained ice all day, so the roads are horrible!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. I'm fixing to make ya'll jealous. It is supposed to be in the lower 60s tomorrow and in the upper 50s on Thursday.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL. I'm fixing to make ya'll jealous. It is supposed to be in the lower 60s tomorrow and in the upper 50s on Thursday.


SO jealous !!

i got a ticket for parking on the street i live on ! im so mad. its apparently for 'abandoning' my car......im sorry you plowed me in & i was jammed between two other cars on a hill ! another reason to hate snow.....


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL. I'm fixing to make ya'll jealous. It is supposed to be in the lower 60s tomorrow and in the upper 50s on Thursday.


I'm jealous about the 60's!!! But tomorrow(Wednesday) and Thursday are supposed to be in the low 50s and after last weeks temp's being in the negative I am thankful!!! Then the rest of the week is supposed to start dropping again. =( Friday is back to the 30's, then the weekend in the 40's and then back to 30's for early next week. Hoping for snow on Christmas, that'd be cool. Even though I live in CO, it really hasn't snowed much on Christmas for the past few years. =(


----------

